# Proper Introduction



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

I think it's time to properly introduce myself. I am a 54 year old man who's never before been to the gym until last May. It was last January I looked in the mirror and my belly was starting to hang over my trousers and with my chest starting to have man boobs. I went on a diet in February for a month and lost some of my body fat. Then I met a guy who was a bodybuilder and he said why don't you try the gym. So I went for a visit and started the following week. It was like my first day at school, but I liked it. So the following week I went for a check up at the doctors and asked if I was fit enough. So after the check ups I started exercising with a full body workout and a complete change of diet. I started to see my body change. Now after 8 months I'm up to 4 times a week at the gym and my body fat is down to 10% and I'm loving every minute of it. I know that I may not sound serious about this but believe me I'm 100%. I have the upmost respect for people who have done this for many years. I do take on board lots of advice that I've been given on these forums as last week I started deadlifting and squatting. I know I'll never be big but I can now touch my chest and it's solid. I can't change the way I am, I'm too old. And if I sound cheeky sometimes it's unintentional. I can promise you that I am working 100%.

Thanks.


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

thanks bud


----------



## Cathy the Chef (Jan 30, 2011)

lol as fleg says - officially welcome! :wave: I know we slag you off a bit nd call you cheeky meeky lol and sometimes you might have been a lil misunderstood, but I think we can all see how commited you are to your training nd diet - you've done fantastic so far and i really respect that  you've made lots of valuable contributions so far - looking 4ward to hearing more of your thoughts in the future! :biggrin:


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

ok thank mummy lol


----------



## Chrissy....... (Nov 25, 2013)

Respect to you too mate for getting into it.


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

thank mate hope in a year my lats are a 10 th as good as urs


----------



## Cathy the Chef (Jan 30, 2011)

doggy said:


> hello keeky nice intro.


 lol doggy play nice - he's trying!


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

ur keyboard not working right to nite it geeky


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

i got ask to go up at the collage next to the bmw place but tht it sound to hard for me my pals mate runs it


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

no joe relly he was a body guard at one time in london he hits my belly ever time i see him to make sure i am working on it i can take a good hit now


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

bud i cant remember but in the cali and a place at round toll is pal got John hannah ask me to go to u know john he a nice guy i like him


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

mind i am a old man that a young mans sport it sound really hard funny that what said i would be sick for the first week or two


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

may try it in the summer big man my belly comeing a treat just the two side bits which are the hards to move if i did not think it was a bit gay i would wax my belly now he he lol


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

mite try in two mouth if i reach my goal but just my belly so i can see my hard work wish i took a pic at the start now


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

i started when u told me but away last year when my belly was fat so i could look back got lots of pics now


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

meeky where are you from originally mate..


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Alway been from Glasgow a nice part called brigeton mate


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

so youre not eastern european originally?


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

No just doged school a lot bud


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

me and my client michelled on here were convinced of it lol..

in that case bud, do try with your phrasing please, it`ll help you get better responses, when you make an effort it makes a big difference to reading it..

no offence..


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

I will mate .Doggy warned me 2


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

i thought u where lithuanian lol o h well never mind welcome and hello again


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

how did u come up with that one lol :wave:


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

i think it was the broken english typo its had me in stitches mate=-)


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

it just me I am nuts but why not italian would hv like that better lol


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

i dunno i think i was watching that shoplifting program on tv at the time and they where blaming eastern europeans for the increasing crime on shops , could have had something to do with that, i could have influenced while watching tv =-)


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

can i ask what fooock is in ur pic is a fairy lol :help:


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

its a metal war sculpture, its at the eden project in cornwall, thought it looked a good avi @doggy nah mate ive got enuf dodgy watches already


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

but it a burd mind i not slagging it We not got alot in lithuanian we just got gray building and no tv yet lol


----------



## Cathy the Chef (Jan 30, 2011)

lol lozza that's really cool - i thought it looked like an alien! Think meeky thought it was a hot chick lol must be what they look like in glasgow :lol:


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

well the fairy has nice pecks


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

the order of the words in your sentences are reminiscent of how eastern europeans/russians write it..

my name meeky, i scottish, i very much like ladies underwear 

you and allen, peas in a pod mate :wink:


----------



## D11FYY1466868025 (Jan 18, 2012)

TheCrazyCal said:


> me and my client michelled on here were convinced of it lol..
> 
> in that case bud, do try with your phrasing please, it`ll help you get better responses, when you make an effort it makes a big difference to reading it..
> 
> no offence..


hes just as bad in real life mate


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Right who told about the underwear then if they lady's hv spare one just send them too me xxx


----------



## Chrissy....... (Nov 25, 2013)

Och awa wi yees hoo oan earth di wi soond like eastern europeans when wur spraffin, an a mans a man fur aw that, hoots burns nicht the morn ye ken ya radges.:flypig:


----------



## D11FYY1466868025 (Jan 18, 2012)

Im scottish mate and i dont even have a clue what your going on about lol.


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Ur to young for burns u wee fud lol


----------



## D11FYY1466868025 (Jan 18, 2012)

Forgot ian your as old as the hills


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i dont usually ever look at intro threads let alone post on them..

meeky congrats matey, hope you stick around, this must be one of the longest threads we`ve had for a while in this section..

certainly the longest for a while by a dude not pretending to be a woman and signing evry post with x x x 

you may even make it into the crazy gang, youre certainly funky enuff!


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

meeky said:


> i think it's time to properly introduce myself. I am a 54 year old man who's never before been to the gym until last may. It was last january i looked in the mirror and my belly was starting to hang over my trousers and with my chest starting to have man boobs. I went on a diet in february for a month and lost some of my body fat. Then i met a guy who was a bodybuilder and he said why don't you try the gym. So i went for a visit and started the following week. It was like my first day at school, but i liked it. So the following week i went for a check up at the doctors and asked if i was fit enough. So after the check ups i started exercising with a full body workout and a complete change of diet. I started to see my body change. Now after 8 months i'm up to 4 times a week at the gym and my body fat is down to 10% and i'm loving every minute of it. I know that i may not sound serious about this but believe me i'm 100%. I have the upmost respect for people who have done this for many years. I do take on board lots of advice that i've been given on these forums as last week i started deadlifting and squatting. I know i'll never be big but i can now touch my chest and it's solid. I can't change the way i am, i'm too old. And if i sound cheeky sometimes it's unintentional. I can promise you that i am working 100%.
> 
> Thanks.


writen by robert burns
View attachment 3865


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Good intro Meeky, I've watched you change as a member on here from being a joker who likes a laugh and didn't get too involved with the serious stuff who now is able to offer advice on diet and training to the "newbies" while still having a laugh and keeping a bit of fun on the forum.

I'm proud of you pal, it shows you can pick this up and learn at any time of life and you can interact and have a laugh with folk no matter where from, what background or what knowledge you have never mind the amount of muscle. What counts is we all have the same passion and all want to be better than we are in our own eyes.

If more folk had Meeky's attitude and commitment along with putting their hand up and saying "I've fkd up" when they do something dumb before getting in touch with who they've fell out with and sorting it out off screen we'd still have a few more members than we have.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I just read this from the start and I see folk slagging Meeky for his age, no shame in getting older, I'm 43 and having a fkn ball right now! I wouldn't go back to being 23 again even if I had the option.

I know meeky is a wee bit older, he was telling me in a PM that he could remember when the Dead Sea was still in a coma!


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

my first wage was £5.50 for a week, And that got me to the dancing 3 times a week, Man I was hot back then lol


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

How much did a return journey on the horse and cart set you pair back??


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

Spot on doug he's a top guy and one thing hes got in abundance is passion and commitment and he's not always right but he's man enough a to apologise when he is in the wrong


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Don't you remember the coal man with is horse and cart Then you had the rag man he had one to Sh'T I am old lol


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

doggy said:


> i still think he's a diddy


Sh;t just remember the last time Extreme was nice to me I lasted two day pmsl


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

Lol just remember to count to ten and don't rise to the bait Meeks


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Christo23 said:


> Lol just remember to count to ten and don't rise to the bait Meeks


you watching the football mate


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

Yes mate I'd love the Dutch to go through but won't happen, I went out first time in ages last night with father in law and got in a right state! Went out to get a chinese at 7 and stopped at pub on our corner which is run by a scottish lady from aberdeen and 5 pints later walked home around 9 and we'd forgot the Chinese, so went to the Chinese and had another beer down there and got back at ten, Came home and was rubbing up against mother in law and apparently I said 'don't worry I'm not going to slip it up you' and was shouting at everyone lol it's not like me but I honestly can't remember! It's a wonder my mrs didn't kill me mate


----------

